
Show HN: Introducing Hyperapp 1.0 – 1KB JavaScript library for building web apps - jbucaran
https://medium.com/@JorgeBucaran/introducing-hyperapp-1-0-dbf4229abfef
======
acemarke
You've got 25 submissions to HN. Of those, about 20 are for Hyperapp, and 5 of
those are in the last week.

Hyperapp looks neat, but you're pretty much spamming at this point.

~~~
detaro
and multiple of them had enough points to make all others duplicates:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15467819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15467819)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16029467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16029467)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264053)

